# Music/Artists you like



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Post your favorite song/Artists you like! Also if you want post the ones that you use for speaker testing!
Mine; 
Guilt Machine
Triumph
Ayreon
Demians 
Alanis Morissette
Rush 
Pink Floyd
Journey
Riverside 
Lunatic Soul
Apocalyptica
Frost*
Linkin Park
Martina Mcbride
Metallica
Within Temptation
Yes
Sonata Arctica

Speaker Testers: 
(song),(Artist)
Beats for my van(for subwoofers )
The Perfect symmetry or sand, Demians (great for testing separation and low bass)
Letters from the Sky, civil Twilight(separation)
Madworld, Gary Jules(piano)
Apocalyptica,(anything from inquisition symphony album great for separation)
Ludovico Einaudi(piano)
Manheim Steemroller(separation, bass, directional)
Pain, Ayreon(separation, low bass)


----------



## Ryan Mckeown (Nov 14, 2009)

Disturbed
Slipknot
Anything like that


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

heard of them nice!


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Just about anything in reality, i guess it depends on the mood i'm in as to what gets played  Got everything here from Abba to the Sex Pistols.

Going on what i tend to listen to mostly nowadays i'd say the following are my favourites:-

Pete Namlook
David Moufang
Biosphere
Tetsu Inoue
Uwe Schmidt
Higher Intelligence Agency
Lagowski, Legion, S.E.T.I (same bloke)
Lustmord
Peter Benisch
David Reeves
Mark Van Hoen
Orbital
Future Sound Of London

to name but a few :rofl:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im a big Jazz music fan mostly hip hop and such.
Lee Ritenour
Dave and Don Grusin
Abraham Laborial One of the best Bass players alive
Flim & the BB's 
and more

My ultimate test track is Flim & the BB's "Funhouse"


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> Post your favorite song/Artists you like! Also if you want post the ones that you use for speaker testing!
> Mine; Alanis Morissette
> Rush
> Pink Floyd
> ...


Good man!
Limelight by Rush has some great bass and guitar to let your sub and mid-range breathe. Maliganant Narcissism is another good one from those crazy Canadians.
Of course for wide range bass, it's hard to beat My Name is Mud by Primus or even DMV (by Primus as well)
For some really low intro bass, check out Angel by Massive Attack!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

My musical taste varies
Metallica 
Pink Floyd
The Roots
Bob Marley 
Rush 
Black Sabbath
2 Pac
Nirvana
Pearl Jam
Smashing Pumpkins
Disturbed
Hendrix


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

* Jeff Beck - performing this week... Live at Ronnie Scott's. DTS-HD Master Audio on Blu-ray.

* John Mayer - where the light is... Live in Los Angeles. Dolby TrueHD (96 khz/24 bit) on Blu-ray. 

))) Just these two for now. I'll be back with some more another day...


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

So true and yes I have heard of massive attack, i found them out when I was watching a house episode lol, I will check that song up thanks


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

So many...


AFI (A Fire Inside)
Alice in Chains
Deftones
Disturbed
ELO (Electric Light Orchestra)
Foo Fighters
Green Day
Korn
Linkin Park
Live
Metallica
Offspring
Papa Roach
Peter Gabriel
Pink Floyd
Rush
STP (Stone Temple Pilots)
Staind

.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I know! I couldn't name them all either


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's three more titles that I also like on Blu-ray:

* Dave Matthews And Tim Reynolds "Live at Radio City". - Dolby TrueHD 5.1 (96/24) & PCM Stereo (48/24).

* David Gilmour "Live at the Royal Albert Hall". - Dolby TrueHD 5.1 (48/24) & PCM Stereo (48/24).

* The Police "Certifiable Live at Buenos Aires". - Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Surround Sound & DD Stereo.


-> More to come next time...


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I have the Dave matthews one, very good


----------



## tonyrich87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I think Beatles, Rolling Stones, Who, Bob Dylan and Grateful Dead.
_____________________
Adult contemporary artist


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the shack tonyrich87


----------



## joaopaulomiranda (Jan 26, 2010)

Nowadays :

- The Black Keys
- Them Crooked Vultures
- The XX


----------

